
Khashoggi children have received houses in Saudi Arabia and monthly payments - onetimemanytime
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/khashoggi-children-have-received-houses-in-saudi-arabia-and-monthly-payments-as-compensation-for-killing-of-father/2019/04/01/c279ca3e-5485-11e9-8ef3-fbd41a2ce4d5_story.html
======
obelos
Pretty cheap as far as PR schemes go. Letting his children leave and speak
openly to the free media would be a PR disaster. Killing them would be a worse
one. But keep them where they are and under threat of death while giving the
appearance of comfortable, consensual living, and everybody wins, right? It at
least offers sufficient plausible deniability for Pompeo to continue to ignore
the SA government's historical and ongoing affronts to US sovereignty, which
is all anyone with a real hand in the stakes cares about.

~~~
UncleChis
Totally agree. Although this is totally disgraceful, this is a very smart act
from Saudi Arabia government I have to say!

------
opwieurposiu
TIL the arab version of Weregild (blood money) is called Diya:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weregild](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weregild)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diya_(Islam)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diya_\(Islam\))

------
whatshisface
All of this is funded by their oil wealth. _Everything_ about SA can be traced
back to their oil wealth (including their relations with the US). If the oil
runs out or the demand for oil drops low enough, we can expect to see an
entire country return to the empty desert it came from. Unlike Norway and
similarly to Canada their sovereign wealth fund isn't very healthy, and unlike
Norway and Canada they don't have much else going for them.

~~~
ddorian43
| My grandfather rode a camel, my father rode a camel, I drive a Mercedes, my
son drives a Land Rover, his son will drive a Land Rover, but his son will
ride a camel

Rashid bin Saeed Al Maktoum

~~~
pmdulaney
Hey, if Nigeria can become an up-and-coming tech hub, so can Saudi Arabia.

~~~
llampx
The UAE seems to be handling it all better.

------
pmdulaney
Better than nothing. But it would have been a magnanimous gesture to give them
the choice between houses in Saudi Arabia and, say, Switzerland.

------
ocfnash
[https://outline.com/PPAFw4](https://outline.com/PPAFw4)

------
tibbydudeza
Now now ... they are a big investor in Softbank ... who is going to fund the
next WeWork scam ???.

------
riffic
Terrifying. Why would the children even want to live there?

~~~
BaconJuice
[https://www.businessinsider.com/khashoggis-children-are-
repo...](https://www.businessinsider.com/khashoggis-children-are-reportedly-
barred-from-leaving-saudi-arabia-2018-10)

------
HashThis
Blood money. How about putting the killer who ordered the killing in prison.

------
thinkingkong
This article is from April.

------
patthebunny
Well that's nice. Totally makes up for a theocratic dictator having their
father chopped up.

I guess they have no choice but to just accept it, because of the same
dictator.

Can't believe this shitty government is our "ally". Fuck the Saudi Government.

~~~
chrisco255
There's 195 countries on the planet. You want to go to war with every single
one whose leaders have people arbitrarily killed...you'd need to go to war
with most of them, including the United States itself.

~~~
sv123
You don't have to go to war with each of them, there are other options. And
you definitely don't have to prop up said leaders with the worlds most
advanced military hardware.

~~~
taxidump
You need to think like the leader of a nation, not like the leader of an
advocacy group. This is a playing field most people can't comprehend.

~~~
patthebunny
Right, what lobbying group paid their bribes this year.

Ah, military contractors are well up to date. Okay, lets toss them a few
billion in Saudi weapons contracts.

How did I do?

~~~
diminoten
Incredibly poorly.

Nation states aren't supposed to have egos.

